# Air Intake insulation/thermal wrap



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

Thinking of ways to lessen the heat transfer into the factory (or aftermarket) air intake system. In a similar way to wrapping the headers with 'thermal wrap tape', or by using the silver insulation material, has anybody done, or considered, the benefits of covering the air intake with a material that will stop the intake heating up, therefore causing the air travelling along this path to remain cooler. And we all know cooler/denser air means better efficiency.

See here for a possibility:
Air intake tube cover kit - heat shield - Design Engineering


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Why don't you just try wrapping it with several layers of cheap aluminium foil.


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

I realise what I am doing is 'ghetto', but plain foil is a little too ghetto, if you know what I mean. Thinking of a similar product to the silver 'sarking' used as insulation on firewalls and turbos. Thanks anyway.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Bas, I suggested foil as an economical way to test if several layers of aluminium insulation would give you the decrease in inlet air temp. As you know, the more layers the better and aluminum is cheap, disposable and easy to handle. If it does work, then you could move on to the real insulation wrap.

If it doesn't, then you'd have saved money.

The idea is certainly sound - any may pave the way to a new mod that could be the next type of CAI (with your initials on it).

Never be ashamed to push the envelope!


----------

